
Apple might put a GPU right inside the Thunderbolt Display - Osiris
http://www.macworld.com/article/3078347/hardware/apple-might-put-a-gpu-right-inside-the-thunderbolt-display.html
======
asd
Rene Ritchie of iMore "asked around" and found that this will not happen at
the keynote or anytime in the near future.

[http://www.imore.com/no-apple-display-integrated-gpu-
wwdc](http://www.imore.com/no-apple-display-integrated-gpu-wwdc)

~~~
rajington
Don't know much about this guy, but aren't theories against just as
theoretical as theories for? I feel eGPUs and things like the Razer Core help
solve the mobility/power dilemma.

